
AWS is down - acmisiti
https://aws.amazon.com/
======
badmadrad
New AWS Slogan: AWS. Where we have 99.99999% uptime because we don't
acknowledge 99.9999% of our downtime.

~~~
rrggrr
Watching web services fall like dominoes!

------
mklopets
At least their status page
([https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)) is as
unreliable as ever.

~~~
jonknee
It now says "We are investigating increased error rates for Amazon S3 requests
in the US-EAST-1 Region."

------
threatofrain
Main conversation =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13755673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13755673)

------
nerdy
I'm pretty sure only s3 is down, I have AWS-only services and they're working
normally.

aws.amazon.com (this article link) also loads normally and doesn't appear to
contain any indication of a problem with AWS.

------
drglitch
Multiple S3 services down in US East

------
frik
It's an AWS outage, even Heroku mentions it:
[https://status.heroku.com/incidents/1059](https://status.heroku.com/incidents/1059)

It includes S3, SES, and many more AWS services.

------
nycmike123
[https://console.aws.amazon.com/elasticbeanstalk/home](https://console.aws.amazon.com/elasticbeanstalk/home)
elastic beanstalk (cut down) :(

------
mwarkentin
They have a notice in the Personal Health Dashboard:

S3 operational issue

Increased API Error Rates

09:52 AM PST We are investigating increased error rates in the US-EAST-1
Region.

------
eknkc
S3 is definately down. Lambda is borked on us but our functions use S3 so..

Some consoles are also seem to be down.

------
misiti3780
the load balancers in VA seem to be down.

------
swagv1
ZOMG. Call Mike Wallace

